# Je ne sais plus écrire !!!



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (15 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un doute grammatical :
on dit "Tu es le troisième t'en allant dans ce pays" ou  "Tu es le troisième s'en allant dans ce pays" ???

Merci et désolé de vous ****** avec ça -->[]


----------



## Hellix06 (15 Mars 2010)

Je dirais s'en allant... mais je ne suis pas expert....


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2010)

un *spécialiste* à ton entière disposition...


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (15 Mars 2010)

Ha bon 

Cool ! 

Je lui envoi un p'tit MP ...

Merci tout de même pour cette aide a des heures aussi tardives


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2010)

ni l'un ni l'autre!

c'est du bon sens

pourquoi?
contresens

s'en aller = partir


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> un *spécialiste* à ton entière disposition...


Et après, ça joue les nioubes


----------



## vg93179 (16 Mars 2010)

"s'en allant". 
Mais plutôt "vers ce pays" que dans. 
Ou "partant vivre dans ce pays". 
Ou "quittant ce pays" si tu désignes le point de départ. 
Quoiqu'il en soit, la formule est laide et pas très limpide. 

Faire plus simple et plus précis  : Tu es la troisième personne que je connaisse qui quitte la France pour s'installer dans ce pays. (ou "qui part visiter ce pays", si le sens est celui-ci... ) 
En l'état, ta phrase manque de précision et est sujette à multiples interprétations...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

vg93179 a dit:


> Tu es la troisième personne que je connaisse qui quitte la France pour s'installer dans ce pays.


 
Seulement la troisième ?
Décidément, il est en petite forme Eric Besson depuis son grand débat machin-pas-super-chouette, là...


Moi, j'aurais dit : "Tu es le troisième, partant pour ce pays."


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2010)

pour moi il n'y a aucune ambiguité

formulation incorrecte quelque soit la forme envisagée
on ne peut pas à la fois  quitter un lieu ( s'en aller) et s'y rendre ( dans)


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2010)

Je n'en reviens pas.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je n'en reviens pas.


zyva


( je sors en m'en allant)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je n'en reviens pas.


 
Par où t'es rentré, on t'a pas vu sortir ?


----------



## vg93179 (16 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Seulement la troisième ?
> Décidément, il est en petite forme Eric Besson depuis son grand débat machin-pas-super-chouette, là...
> Moi, j'aurais dit : "Tu es le troisième, partant pour ce pays."



Ah non, dans ce cas là c'est "tu es le (douze mille deux cents) troisième à retourner dans son pays (en guerre)"


----------



## jugnin (16 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je n'en reviens pas.



Ah. Voilà de quoi fonder un nouveau groupe social.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Mars 2010)

Il sait même pas comment qu'on parle le français    

[youtube]rX7wtNOkuHo[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah. Voilà de quoi fonder un nouveau groupe social.


 
Ben...
Par où t'es (re)rentré ?

On t'avait pas vu sortir...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mars 2010)

fermez la porte, on s'enrhume


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> pour moi il n'y a aucune ambiguité
> 
> formulation incorrecte quelque soit la forme envisagée
> on ne peut pas à la fois  quitter un lieu ( s'en aller) et s'y rendre ( dans)



Quelle que soit la forme envisagée.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mars 2010)

Aucune?

Ben merde.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Il aurait donc fallu dire : "Tu es le troisième à partir pour ce pays où nous *nichons*"


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2010)

Ponk, la ficelle est un peu grosse


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ponk, la ficelle est un peu grosse


 
On te dit "Nichons" et toi tu penses à une ficelle ???
Hum...
Tu es sûr que ça va, gKat ?

(demande à titi, il va te faire un dessin, tu verras, ça n'a rien à voir avec une ficelle)


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2010)

Oui, je te rassure çà va bien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Ah ?

Aaaaaaah, OK.....

Je te voyais pas particulièrement en _Bondage-boy_ mais pourquoi pas.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, je te rassure çà va bien








T'en es sûr ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2010)

Et il brandit fièrement le doigt de Yoda


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ponk, la ficelle est un peu grosse





PonkHead a dit:


> On te dit "Nichons" et toi tu penses à une ficelle ???
> Hum...
> Tu es sûr que ça va, gKat ?
> 
> (demande à titi, il va te faire un dessin, tu verras, ça n'a rien à voir avec une ficelle)


----------



## Gronounours (16 Mars 2010)

Voilà la femme idéale !!

Pas de jambes pour pas s'emmêler, et pas de tête pour simuler un mal quelconque.

Accessoirement, elle ne fera pas chier avec ses conversations.

:love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2010)

Une femme moderne ?!&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2010)

Moi, je préfère avec des jambes.

"Les jambes des femmes sont des compas qui arpentent le globe terrestre en tout sens, lui donnant son équilibre et son armonie". Truffaut, _L'Homme qui aimait les femmes_.


----------



## dool (16 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Voilà la femme idéale !!
> 
> Pas de jambes pour pas s'emmêler, et pas de tête pour simuler un mal quelconque.
> 
> ...



Ca lui enlève quand même une option.....


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2010)

dool a dit:


> Ca lui enlève quand même une option.....


:rateau:


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (16 Mars 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses

En fait je voulais pas utiliser cette phrase, je sais près bien qu'elle est moche, c'est un exemple ... Je voulais juste savoir la quelle est correcte grammaticalement ...

Donc reprenons : 

On dit :

"Tu est la troisième personne s'asseyant ici" ou
"Tu est la troisième personne t'asseyant ici"

?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2010)

La deuxième proposition est grammaticalement fautive. Les deux phrases sont mal conjuguées. Tu es la troisième personne s'asseyant ici.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------




larmignatl a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses
> 
> En fait, je ne voulais pas utiliser cette phrase, je sais très bien qu'elle est moche, c'était un exemple ... Je voulais juste savoir laquelle est grammaticalement correcte.



D'ailleurs, là aussi c'est plein de fautes.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2010)

heu moumoune
tu devrais faire profil bas 
(bas de soie ou résille)

 "Les jambes des femmes sont des compas qui arpentent le globe terrestre en tout sens, lui donnant son équilibre et son armonie". Truffaut, _L'Homme qui aimait les femmes
--
_hum hum

( Grand film par ailleurs)


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mars 2010)

Ah oui ah bah non, oulah.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2010)

Et sinon ça va vous ?


----------



## boodou (17 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et sinon ça va vous ?



Réveil un peu difficile, mais on fait aller.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2010)

larmignatl a dit:


> On dit :
> 
> "Tu est la troisième personne s'asseyant ici" ou
> "Tu est la troisième personne t'asseyant ici"


aucune des 2
-
tu vas trouver pourquoi tout seul


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il aurait donc fallu dire : "Tu es le troisième à partir pour ce pays où nous *nichons*"



Ou alors  "Tu es le troisième à partir pour l'île de *Sein*"


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Mars 2010)

dool a dit:


> Ca lui enlève quand même une option.....



Aller chercher les gosses ?


----------



## Gronounours (17 Mars 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Réveil un peu difficile, mais on fait aller.



Ah ben pareil tiens !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2010)

M'en parle pas.
Avec le rythme que j'ai en ce moment, je suis décalqué...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Mars 2010)




----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> heu moumoune
> tu devrais faire profil bas
> (bas de soie ou résille)
> 
> ...


Un de mes préférés de Truffaut, avec La chambre verte.

Je suis avec mon clavier Apple Blanc (celui d'avant l'alu), j'ai tendance à oublier des lettres car il est moins souple. 

Et puis, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais faire "profil bas" résilles noirs. Il demandait un avis sur son texte, je le lui ai donné.

Si on ne se corrige pas, on ne progresse pas (et c'est valable aussi pour moi). Les forum, je les aime aussi pour ça.


----------



## dool (17 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5425302 a dit:
			
		

> Aller chercher les gosses ?



Au Québec, oui, c'est ça


----------

